# Hoegaarden Clone



## chimera (1/11/07)

I'm planning to put down a Hoegaarden partial at some stage in the next week and i'm wondering what people think of this for a recipe:

Type: Partial Mash
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 10.41 L
Boil Time: 60 min

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Wheat Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 42.86 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 28.57 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 28.57 % 
23.54 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
9.42 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
0.50 oz Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 oz Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafWheat Wheat Ale (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.83 %
Bitterness: 18.0 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.4 SRM


I've not used WB-06 yeast yet, wondering what those who have used it might think about its potential in a belgian wit

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/11/07)

Looks really nice Chimera.  

Though not specifically a witbier yeast WB-06 might be a good way to go about it. Finishes with a bit of tartness which would really be the goods in a wit.

Only negative I can think of is the heavy clove phenolic it gives out.

I like the idea though. :beer:

Warren -


----------



## troydo (1/11/07)

il;l be brewing an ag one in a week and im going to use s-33, havnt tried it before but i was recommended s-33 or k-97


----------



## chimera (1/11/07)

trying to steer clear of K-97, that's why i chose the WB-06..

Warren: you think that fermenting on the cooler side might help keep the clove phenols at bay?


----------



## tangent (1/11/07)

with no acid rest you'll be out of the heavy clove department.
shame about the extract 
WB06 is a pretty good yeast but why not splash out on a smack pack of belgian wit yeast?


----------



## Weizguy (1/11/07)

That recipe looks like a good enough partial to me.

In future, you might want to change a few things, such as including an acid rest @ 35 C (not ferulic acid, but phytic).
You may want to use 10% oats in the grist or perform a sour mash to add into the mash.

You can change things later. Just go with your gut on this one.

I would suggest a different yeast, as S333 is ore likely to give the right Belgian flavours, but WB-06 might be close enough, AND you can brew again with the other yeast, especially if you have the wheat bear yeast already.

I brewed a similar beer from all dry extract, and got the right flavours (well, pretty much) but not the right colours. I used a WLP410 (Wit II) from WhiteLabs.

Brew it and brew again, with adjustments if necessary. That'll help you teach yourself the style. If you like it , ya gotta brew it, and keep brewing it until you make ne you're really happy with, and then keep making it for yourself.
Don't dither and waste time with it either. Just jump in and make the beer. You can come back to the recipe later. Just get one into your belly and enjoy a Wit soon.
This recipe will get you close enough, so that it will taste like a Witbier.

Cheers
Les


----------



## bconnery (1/11/07)

Chimera said:


> trying to steer clear of K-97, that's why i chose the WB-06..
> 
> Warren: you think that fermenting on the cooler side might help keep the clove phenols at bay?



I know that k97 isn't always the greatest yeast, but it actually works well as a dry wit choice. Chad from here made one very recently with it and it was very good. 
If you do want to go wb06 I would ferment on the cool side. 
If nothing else I think plenty of people would be interested to hear the result of a wit with wb06...

quick edit: as has been said a liquid would be the best choice, but the real character of this beer comes from the raw wheat is my experience so as long as you have that, and the spices, you are going to get something alright....


----------

